#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Pls-cadd v12.3

## Cizer_az

hi



i need some help to find a ----- for PLS-CADD V12.3. So, if anyone have it, please share.See More: Pls-cadd v12.3

----------


## deliman

supply the installer than we can try to ----- it.

----------


## salvandy

Hi, the links is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. has no -----

----------


## mmmf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Here it's.

Try to c.r.a.c.k.

----------


## sadefa

does anlyone have the installer?

----------


## josefreitas

you have the cra----- for this version?

----------


## nitinatp

i have the ins....do you have cra....

----------


## Eling

Hi,

I need pls cadd v12 (with a cra...). Can anyone re-upload and share it, please?  :Smile:

----------


## deliman

can someone upload the installer plz. i miss the links. sorry about that. need quickly

----------


## S64S

i have plscadd 12.30 full

----------


## Marlon78

Pleasseeee Upload the program!!!


It would be a great great favor and aportation!

----------


## khubar

I have 
DIGSilent 15 + Med
ETAP 12.0 + Med

I change with:
PLSCadd 12.3 or above
Cyme 7.0 rev 5

----------


## khubar

I have 
DIGSilent 15 + Med
ETAP 12.0 + Med

I change with:


PLSCadd 12.3 or above
Cyme 7.0 rev 5See More: Pls-cadd v12.3

----------


## deliman

> I have 
> DIGSilent 15 + Med
> ETAP 12.0 + Med
> 
> I change with:
> PLSCadd 12.3 or above
> Cyme 7.0 rev 5



give me the installer first

----------


## deliman

> I have 
> DIGSilent 15 + Med
> ETAP 12.0 + Med
> 
> I change with:
> PLSCadd 12.3 or above
> Cyme 7.0 rev 5



give me the installer first

----------


## Joule

Please post again the links of PS CADD 12.3

----------


## Joule

Please post the link of c******-c-k?

----------


## salvandy

www*mediafire*com/?sbhwf98ag2h4p78

----------


## Joule

Please resend the link, because there are broken

----------


## khubar

I have "Cyme 7.0 rev 5 + Med"

I exchange with "Cyme 7.0 rev 6 Source"

----------


## jaranjbar

hi...would you please give me the link of Cyme 7.0 rev 5 too?I really need it for an important project,
Best regards

----------


## detonator

> www*mediafire*com/?sbhwf98ag2h4p78



the link is down

----------


## detonator

> www*mediafire*com/?sbhwf98ag2h4p78



the link is down

----------


## Pavlone

would you share PLS-CADD V12.3 and Etap12 pavelo@mail.bg I have DigiSilent 14

----------


## miguelinx

> I have 
> DIGSilent 15 + Med
> ETAP 12.0 + Med
> 
> I change with:
> PLSCadd 12.3 or above
> 
> 
> Cyme 7.0 rev 5



Dear khubar,

Could you share DIGSilent 15 with us?See More: Pls-cadd v12.3

----------


## raulhuatuco

> I have 
> DIGSilent 15 + Med
> ETAP 12.0 + Med
> 
> I change with:
> PLSCadd 12.3 or above
> Cyme 7.0 rev 5



would you share PLS-CADD V12.3 and Digislent 15 raul_hc@hotmail.com

----------


## Tomo232

> supply the installer than we can try to ----- it.



I need pls-cadd v12 strongly. please give me your conmments.

----------


## Joule

Please share ETAP 12.3
I have the CEDGS 2000

----------


## Joule

Please share ETAP 12.3
I have the CEDGS 2000

----------


## smzakaullah

> I have 
> DIGSilent 15 + Med
> ETAP 12.0 + Med
> 
> I change with:
> PLSCadd 12.3 or above
> Cyme 7.0 rev 5



I can provide you EDSA Paladin Design Base 5.1 (All Modules working with 36000 busses). but I need ETAP 12.5 in exchange.

----------


## surgeArrester

I have solitaire v 12.3 in exchange with EDSA.. hehe..

----------


## Joule

I change with you the EDSA, are you still interested?. I need the ETAP 12 and PLS CADD, please share, I really need this software.

Regards.

----------


## Joule

I change with you the EDSA, are you still interested?. I need the ETAP 12 and PLS CADD, please share, I really need this software.

Regards.

----------


## guilock

Please can you send me pls cadd 12.30 and tower 12.30? My mail is guilock@adinet.com.uy Thanks!!

----------


## Joule

Please send share us the link

----------


## enatrel

can you upload DIGSilent 15 + Med
ETAP 12.0 + Med???

----------


## guilock

> Please send share us the link



I hav not those programs. Best regards

See More: Pls-cadd v12.3

----------


## zarco

please share de link

----------


## guilock

> Please send share us the link



I have not the link. 
Best Regards

----------


## julpari

Some one Please Share the pls-cadd 12.3 with -----.

----------


## bilo

the link is down 
please share PLS-CADD biloice@gmail.com 
thanks in advance

----------


## electra

Salam
Can some please send me PLS Cadd version 11+ with ----- and installation procedure... Please email me: asim_kh84@yahoo.com or post here..please i need it urgently :Disturbed:

----------


## electra

Salam
Can some please send me PLS Cadd version 11+ with ----- and installation procedure... Please email me: asim_kh84@yahoo.com or post here..please i need it urgently :Disturbed:

----------


## kakareza

please share PLS-CADD kakareza@gmail.com

----------


## William Ronald Oscanoa

Please email me : ronald.oscanoa@gmail.com, I need plscadd

----------


## GaboSoublette

i need pls cadd, please share: airianstein@gmail.com

----------


## GaboSoublette

i need pls cadd, please share: airianstein@gmail.com

----------


## Belzebub11111

Hi Can someone please share the pls-cadd 12.3. I have Tower 12.3 installation CD, but without c--k. Maybe someone is interested? Please email me: krzysztof.meller@gmail.com.

Regards.

----------


## vlady34

Everyone who should share software, software sometime seeking can appear.

See More: Pls-cadd v12.3

----------


## Belzebub11111

> Hi Can someone please share the pls-cadd 12.3. I have Tower 12.3 installation CD, but without c--k. Maybe someone is interested? Please email me: krzysztof.meller@gmail.com.
> 
> Regards.



Accidentally I put in the wrong email address. The correct one is krzysztof.meller.home@gmail.com.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

here is the link forhttp://www.4shared.com/file/g9ss4yUbce/My_4shared.html  pls-cadd can you make the ........

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

here is the link for pls-cadd canyou make the medcine
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

here is the link for pls-cadd canyou make the medcine
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raz

Who has the installation files for the last version of PLS- CADD. I mean the 13.2 version

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

dear raz if you have the medcine for pls-cadd 12.3 i wil be very happy to get it

----------


## raz

You need focus in the last version 13.2!  :Smile:

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

dear raz if you have the medcine for pls-cadd 12.3 pleas post the link i need it urgently

----------


## cadguy

> dear raz if you have the medcine for pls-cadd 12.3 pleas post the link i need it urgently



If you have installation files for the latest version I can take a look.

----------


## raz

> If you have installation files for the latest version I can take a look.



I am waiting the installation files of the last version of PLS-CADD (13.2) from a friend.

----------


## raz

> If you have installation files for the latest version I can take a look.



I am waiting the installation files of the last version of PLS-CADD (13.2) from a friend.

----------


## raz

> dear raz if you have the medcine for pls-cadd 12.3 pleas post the link i need it urgently



Sorry I dont have the ****** for PLS-CADD 12.3 .... Maybe "cadguy" have a copy. Ask him!  :Smile: 

See More: Pls-cadd v12.3

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

cadguy can you  pleas post the -------- for pls-cadd12.3 thinks in advence

----------


## cadguy

> cadguy can you  pleas post the -------- for pls-cadd12.3 thinks in advence



May I ask you first why you mislead the community with that urdu documents ?? What is there in your provided link ?? ISIS literature ? We hate terrorists.

----------


## ionioni

@cadguy: the installation files for PLS-CADD 12.3 are there. seek and you shall find.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

you must apologize cadguy and give the  -------- , do a good action and you will go to heaven instead of going to caribian with your grilfriend

----------


## cadguy

> @cadguy: the installation files for PLS-CADD 12.3 are there. seek and you shall find.



I just deleted the whole thing when I saw those urdu literature lol.

----------


## raz

> you must apologize cadguy and give the  -------- , do a good action and you will go to heaven instead of going to caribian with your grilfriend



hahahahahaah cadguy did you see this comment hahahahaha heaven  instead to the caribbean LOL

----------


## raz

> you must apologize cadguy and give the  -------- , do a good action and you will go to heaven instead of going to caribian with your grilfriend



@cadguy did you see this comment hahahahahaHAHAHA heaven  instead to the caribbean with your girlfriend LOL

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

sorry for all the community ,cadguy the urdu document is about water wast  treatment station  but in Arabic (for those which will be interested )  and here is  the right link for pls-cadd 12.3 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

heaven means paradise lol

----------


## raz

Is a Boom .... This guy is terrorist!

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

poor me  i was thinking that i am dealing with cleaver people but instead of that i get some stupid racist

----------


## Donko

Thank you man!!!


I will download it and try to install...See More: Pls-cadd v12.3

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

he, donko did he work if yes pleas explain

----------


## Joule

Does not have a c.r.a.c.k in the files attached, please provide the m.e.d.i.c.i.n.e asap

----------


## hunghieu124

I have PLS-CADD last version with fully Licensed.

----------


## raz

> I have PLS-CADD last version with fully Licensed.



Share with us!!

----------


## raz

> I have PLS-CADD last version with fully Licensed.



Share with us!!

----------


## Joule

Please share with us and I will to pass thes WASP software (Wind Atlas Statistics Program, Is the best to estimate the wind generation plant)
Best Regards

----------


## Joule

Please share with us and I will to pass thes WASP software (Wind Atlas Statistics Program, Is the best to estimate the wind generation plant)
Best Regards

----------


## hunghieu124

I can exchange with person who can be trusted and confidence.
Email me for get Detail : hunghieu124@gmail.com

----------


## hunghieu124

I can exchange with person who can be trusted and confidence.
Email me for get Detail : hunghieu124@gmail.com

----------


## raz

> I can exchange with person who can be trusted and confidence.
> Email me for get Detail : hunghieu124@gmail.com



Share here for all members!

----------


## raz

> I can exchange with person who can be trusted and confidence.
> Email me for get Detail : hunghieu124@gmail.com



Share here for all members!

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

pleas help is there any one ( or any genius) how can make the ***** for pls-cadd 12.3?

See More: Pls-cadd v12.3

----------


## abasy ali

Please share with us

----------


## pengbin

GOOD, it is a good software!

----------


## leos2080

closed

----------


## leos2080

closed

----------


## abasy ali

Why do not any one share us c r a c k  v12.3 ?? We are not traders  or companies,....... we Learn to find a simple work

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

i agree with abasy ali you don't knew  what that mean for us in poor countries to lean how to use this software it that we can get a job with a foreign company  it mean a great opportunity in our life

----------


## ohmx

i have plscadd v13.2 installer
i exchange with pls v12.5 
ohm3333x@gmail.com

----------


## ohmx

i have plscadd v13.2 installer
i exchange with pls v12.5 
ohm3333x@gmail.com

----------


## abasy ali

any one share plscaddv12.3 ,plz??

----------


## rdcardenasj

Plis plis its possible share this software

----------


## CaptainIndustry

Highly in search of PLS-CADD 12.1 or above with med_icine. A link would be much appreciated.

----------


## inler60

i have the installer but i'm looking for the med but i never found it :/ 



can you shared with me?

inler.napo@gmail.comSee More: Pls-cadd v12.3

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

did the ****** of pls-cadd9.2 work for 12.3

----------


## ohmx

never

----------


## floydthebarber

can anyone send PLS-CADD to my email? i can excahnge those with may Paladin design base 5.1

----------


## floydthebarber

btw my email is punkzappa68@yahoo.com

----------


## surgeArrester

Hahaha Paladin designbase is already available to other forums and posts.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## leos2080

closed

----------


## Joule

Share with us please

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

pleas share, learning how to use this software means to us getting a good job , means getting good opportunities for our life

----------


## leos2080

----

----------


## leos2080

----

----------


## raz

Please share with me the installer of PLS-CADD 12.3  :Smile:  Who can I help? the links are dead!!!!

----------


## seahhh

send email to ingenieria.chile.soft@gmail.com

See More: Pls-cadd v12.3

----------


## raz

Who has the ***************k e y g e n ************** of PLS-CADD 12.3 ?

----------


## raz

I have the installations files of PLS-CADD v12.3 but I dont have the key-gen .... who can help me?

----------


## Inacio Nunes

Dear, when I found this site, it seemed something good, people exchanging information and trying to acquire software stop use own professional development, but some people are seeing this as an opportunity to profit financially, and sell something that does not belong to him and that was achieved by sharing with others, does not seem lawful, and Mr. Seahhh, seems to be in a distorted view of sharing shown here in the forums of Petroleum. We will share not profit.

----------


## gilbertomejiac

PLS cr.acke.d version 12.3F don't need cra.ck file. 

you need to work without internet connection

----------


## raz

the key-gen is needed...  :Smile:

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> the key-gen is needed...



No key.gen or cra.ck or medi.cine is needed. Only need to firewall exe or disconect wifi, and network cable when using PLS-CADD version 12.3F to use it.

Software is previusly crac.ked.

PM to help?

----------


## abasy ali

gilbertomejiac,  I agree with u

----------


## raz

i am not sure guys! :P

----------


## Inacio Nunes

Gilbertomejiac
If it is as you say, so please share the link to your installer so that others can also use it

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> Gilbertomejiac
> If it is as you say, so please share the link to your installer so that others can also use it



I don't like to

----------


## Inacio Nunes

Gilbertomejiac 
apologize if I did not like to express myself, unfortunately English is not my best language. As for the link if you want you can send the email: inacion1967@gmail.com
Already downloaded several installers PLS CADD but none worked if you have it will be very grateful to his person

----------


## gilbertomejiac

I have the same PLS Posted in previous Replies

See More: Pls-cadd v12.3

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

pls explain how did you make it run

----------


## raz

> pls explain how did you make it run



Just block the .exe files with NOD32 or re-install and work without internet..... the software only works with windows 7 32 bits....

----------


## gilbertomejiac

it worked on Win8 x64

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

pls share

----------


## raz

> it worked on Win8 x64



Are you sure?

----------


## mohanad85

how we can get it plz ....share it

----------


## CristianPLC

Hi gilberto, Coud you send me PLS please I need a lot this program, please my email is cristiandelaossa@gmail.com

----------


## mohanad85

any one can share this program here ?

----------


## seahhh

I have "pls cadd with *****" with all modules in versions 9.2, 12.3 and 13.2, running on Windowns 7, 8, 8.1 and 10 32 and 64 bits, send mail to ingenieria.chile.soft@gmail.com

----------


## raz

> I have "pls cadd with *****" with all modules in versions 9.2, 12.3 and 13.2, running on Windowns 7, 8, 8.1 and 10 32 and 64 bits, send mail to ingenieria.chile.soft@gmail.com



I sent you an email. Please send me a feedback as soon as possible!

----------


## majid_n

Dear all,

Is this site for trading? I search softwares here to no avail!

----------


## Marty Thompson

This is a site for sharing, those that hold files or software for ransom until they get something do not follow that spirit here.

See More: Pls-cadd v12.3

----------


## gilbertomejiac

some one can share pls-cadd 12.3 libraries

thanks

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> I can provide you EDSA Paladin Design Base 5.1 (All Modules working with 36000 busses). but I need ETAP 12.5 in exchange.



Could you share me EDSA, thanks

----------


## sadefa

here is the v 12.3. with ***** **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> here is the v 12.3. with ***** **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



its erased

----------


## loqui

the file was deleted. please share

----------


## raz

we need PLS-CADD 14 hahaha ... forget v12.3  :Smile:

----------


## raz

we need PLS-CADD 14 hahaha ... forget v12.3  :Smile:

----------


## abasy ali

Mr. Raz, plz share a plscad v13.2.

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> Mr. Raz, plz share a plscad v13.2.



is on kick ass torr.ents or pirate bay se

----------


## abasy ali

thank u  Mr. gilbertomejiac
 i need V13.2,....There is no in torr.ents......and  " pirate is expensive"

----------


## raz

> is on kick ass torr.ents or pirate bay se



your inbox is full................ clean it

----------


## cadguy

PLS-CADD 14 much more improved than 12.3

See More: Pls-cadd v12.3

----------


## sadefa

any download links?

----------


## himmelstern

it's for sale.

----------


## mohanad85

pls cad 12.3 it's not working ...license expired shows ....any solution? i downloaded the 12.3 f *****ed and it was working before ..suddenly it's not working showing this message .....i never used it with internet is online or antivirus enable.

----------


## raz

> pls cad 12.3 it's not working ...license expired shows ....any solution? i downloaded the 12.3 f *****ed and it was working before ..suddenly it's not working showing this message .....i never used it with internet is online or antivirus enable.



try to re-install the software ...

----------


## mohanad85

i try ...same issue ...also i installed it on another device ....still the same message...any help ?

----------


## raz

> i try ...same issue ...also i installed it on another device ....still the same message...any help ?



try to re-install without internet connection.

----------


## mohanad85

same issue ......does anyone know what is the issue ? or anyone have 12.3 version to share i know 14 version now available but 12.3 best than nothing

----------


## mohanad85

> try to re-install without internet connection.



could you check that yours working fine or not ? if you have this *****ed version.

----------


## raz

> could you check that yours working fine or not ? if you have this *****ed version.



I dont use c.raked  software............... :O)

----------


## heh_021

Please share software + c-rack 
Thanks

----------


## raz

> Please share software + c-rack 
> Thanks



For the next time be specific with your request. Thank you

----------


## mohanad85

Any one have the same issue?

See More: Pls-cadd v12.3

----------


## mohanad85

> For the next time be specific with your request. Thank you



This is requested by another member ...

----------


## cadguy

PLS 14 works perfect.

----------


## mohanad85

> PLS 14 works perfect.



enjoy with it !!!!!!

----------


## raz

> enjoy with it !!!!!!



 hahahahahaha xD

----------


## abasy ali

> enjoy with it !!!!!!



hehehehehe

----------


## salvandy

Hi

Please someone on the list that can help me.
When starting plscadd12.3 the following message windows exits and blocks the program.
"Unable to find authorized hardware key. Your key #0 may be detective (error 0xaef0,1). Contac Power Line System for a replacement"

Thanks for a help

----------


## vlcaco

Any active download links for PLS-CADD regardless of the version? (not 9 which I have). By the way* I don't get the joke about 14 version  :Wink:

----------


## raz

> Any active download links for PLS-CADD regardless of the version? (not 9 which I have). By the way* I don't get the joke about 14 version



................. ^^

----------


## daramir1

> You need focus in the last version 13.2!



Hello 

First of all give you a happy year and wish you many successes. I contacted you to ask a favor* I wanted to ask if you can send me the software PLS-CADD V12.3 with *****.

Thank you very much* I would appreciate it

Thank you again

Andre

----------


## eudomarz

the link is no good. could you put a new link.

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PemulA

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



again ... i have no opportunity to download from the link you give ... I always failed to download from unloaded.net ...

See More: Pls-cadd v12.3

----------


## Joose123

The links if they worked; the installer is similar to other probes; but it results in the same problem; following the instructions can install the plscadd but fails the pspole and the tower; a warning "an internal error has ocurred". I do not know if someone installs the program correctly.

----------


## abasy ali

> The links if they worked; the installer is similar to other probes; but it results in the same problem; following the instructions can install the plscadd but fails the pspole and the tower; a warning "an internal error has ocurred". I do not know if someone installs the program correctly.



its works without problems

----------


## Joose123

> its works without problems



It seems that i am one of the few who can not work the program; however i have years of experience installing electrical engineering software; try on several computers even with virtual machines and the problem persists; it makes me very strange; is there someone from Peru who happens to the same ??

----------


## surgeArrester

> It seems that i am one of the few who can not work the program; however i have years of experience installing electrical engineering software; try on several computers even with virtual machines and the problem persists; it makes me very strange; is there someone from Peru who happens to the same ??



It works without problems.. but i dont know how to it.. hahaha

----------


## PemulA

> its works without problems



could you reshare PLS-CADD v12.3 on 4share.com? because i can't download from unloaded.net. Thanks in advance

----------


## PemulA

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



could you share it on 4share.com? thanks in advance .....

----------


## Joose123

> could you reshare PLS-CADD v12.3 on 4share.com? because i can't download from unloaded.net. Thanks in advance



Please inform if the tower and plspole program run smoothly; plscadd's core always works; modules are problematic.

----------


## surgeArrester

flawless


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## matetano

you can download via magnet search this hash in google  
    E1284705B3BF8D072101692153013D3E332C336B

i has downloaded but windows defender says one file is infected with trojan* please check with another antivirus* maybe is a false positive

----------


## matetano

you can download via magnet search this hash in google  
    E1284705B3BF8D072101692153013D3E332C336B

i has downloaded but windows defender says one file is infected with trojan* please check with another antivirus* maybe is a false positive*the version is 12.3F

----------


## matetano

hi himmelstern*  the zip file of PLS-CADD dont have SAPS on the installer* do you have this software to share?

----------


## himmelstern

> hi himmelstern*  the zip file of PLS-CADD dont have SAPS on the installer* do you have this software to share?



version 12.3 include its* may be 13.2 not* check previus links

See More: Pls-cadd v12.3

----------


## cadguy

14.4

----------


## jhayskie27

This is just too sad from page 1 to page 16 a lot of members was asking for help there a few who got their request but most of the time other members who had the software will not try to help other people who are in need. This just makes this forum kinda dead.. I've been trying my luck to download PLS-Cadd but every link that I've visited was either dead or deleted* other t*rre*ntz doesn't have seeders.  :Frown:

----------


## himmelstern

tHERE IS A SWARM OF SOFTWARE RESELLERS HERE* THEY DON'T WANT TO HELP* ONLY TO SELL THEIR SOFTWARE IN OTHER FORUMS. OR EXCHANGE IT FOR FAVORS.

NO ONE WILL UPLOAD* EVEN THEY CAN HELP ANYBODY.

----------


## Mominul

Could Anyone share PLS-CADD software with C.R.A.C.K. it will be a great help. Thanks in advance

----------


## sanyad

Please check here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. I dont know whether it is working or not.

----------


## monkey98

> Please check here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. I dont know whether it is working or not.



I was looking for it for so long. Thank you.

----------


## sanyad

Had it worked for you?

----------


## torojo21

please you could share,?

----------


## elektrikas

Hi,
plz someone share a plscad +C***k

----------


## nicers

Hello
someone with the PLS-CADD 12.3. for WIN 10 - 64 bit
I have the DLTCAD 2012 and DIREDCAD 2012.

----------


## Masterco71

> hello
> someone with the pls-cadd 12.3. For win 10 - 64 bit
> i have the dltcad 2012 and diredcad 2012.



diredcad 2012 demo? Or diredcad 2012 full?
I have plscadd 12.3

----------


## hunghieu124

i have PLS CADD 14.4

See More: Pls-cadd v12.3

----------


## nicers

> diredcad 2012 demo? Or diredcad 2012 full?
> I have plscadd 12.3




It is the 2012 full version

----------


## nicers

> diredcad 2012 demo? Or diredcad 2012 full?
> I have plscadd 12.3



diredcad 2012 full

----------


## CristianPLC

> i have PLS CADD 14.4



Could you share it, please

----------


## jgonzals

Could you share it, please

Thanks!

----------


## Hamed.vf91

Hello my friends
I need pls cad anyone can help me? 
Hamed_vf71@yahoo.com 
Thank you

----------


## whery

i have pls-cadd 14.2 15.3 etc.
Welcome big guys to communicate, whery@foxmail.com

----------

